# Bookmarks



## Digital Finger (Feb 22, 2016)

Is there a way to 'bookmark' where you are in LR?

I sometimes find I have found an image I want to work on next , but there's other things I have to do first and quick collection has already got crowded with another project I was on. 
Too many images already have flags to use that, same with labels , the back and fort navigator buttons just confuse the hell out of me as they seem to have a different idea of what I want from them than they do,
so is there a way just to 'bookmark' or 'tag' an image IN DEVELOP so I can find it again half an hour later after doing a bunch of other stuff?
thanks


----------



## tspear (Feb 22, 2016)

DF,

Usually since I want to take notes, I actually record what I want to change and thoughts in Evernote. A little old school, but it works for me.

Tim


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2016)

If I have an image I want to get back to, I give it the keyword 'next'. Setting up a Smart Collection with that as search criterion makes it easy to get back.


----------



## Digital Finger (Feb 22, 2016)

thanks guys but my dragonfly brain wants a one click wonder-after all, why not, thats what software is for!

surely it's in there somewhere? If not I feel  feature request coming on......


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi,

There is the Sources pull down menu on top of the filmstrip. Every time you change your source the last 10 or so are recorded there. Also I noticed but have not tried making a source a Favorite. So maybe you cannot go back to the exact photo but at least to the source where you were working.

-louie


----------



## Digital Finger (Feb 22, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is the Sources pull down menu on top of the filmstrip. Every time you change your source the last 10 or so are recorded there. Also I noticed but have not tried making a source a Favorite. So maybe you cannot go back to the exact photo but at least to the source where you were working.
> 
> -loiue



thanks for the cool tip - I'll check it out
Hmm having looked at it I think thats far too general - there's still hundreds or thousands of shots in those folders:(


----------



## Digital Finger (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm thinking along these lines:: create a collection:Recent>smart collection>'current' job
So in smart collections settings I have the option to set for a job, but how to I assign an image to a job? (or can I not)?


Is there a better option using collections?


----------



## Digital Finger (Feb 22, 2016)

From my former career I have a couple of (expensive) medical programs that let me browse hundreds of books and add symptoms, sensations, modalities, etc into a chosen analysis strategy.

Skipping back and forth through matera medica books and repertories and thousands of patient cases, many thousands of specific symptoms, selecting and deselecting, adding to analysis etc could result in losing an insightful piece of text very easily

However It has 'bookmarks', which I can assign to a single page in one of hundreds of books, or to a whole book etc.  The user can select from a drop down menu of bookmark icons for each use.

It is invaluable and I wish Lightroom had this facility.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2016)

It currently doesn't have one. Try submitting a request here:
Photoshop Family Customer Community

Come back with a pointer to it, and I'll be happy to vote for it.


----------



## BobMc (Feb 22, 2016)

I think your best option is to use the Target Collection feature (Identified by a + sign at the end of the Collection name).  The letter B shortcut is a toggle. When an image is selected a “B” will place the image in the Targeted Collection and hitting the B key again will remove it.

The default Target Collection is the Quick Collection seen in the Catalog section of the Left Panel in the Library Module. You may reassign the Target Collection to any Collection from the drop down menu when you right click on the collection name. (i.e. Next +)

If you made a specific Collection for this function, you could also implement -louie’s suggestion to make it a favorite on the Recent Sources menu from the Film Strip.

The “B” toggle would work anywhere in LR, so, if you used the Recent Sources menu to local that image, selected it, hit D to get to the Develop Module, and then hit B you would remove it from the collection as you started to work on it.


----------



## Digital Finger (Feb 22, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> It currently doesn't have one. Try submitting a request here:
> Photoshop Family Customer Community
> 
> Come back with a pointer to it, and I'll be happy to vote for it.



thanks

Lightroom: Bookmarks!! Reopen the folder and be taken directly to the image you set! | Photoshop Family Customer Community

what I wrote 
"From my former career I have a couple of (expensive) medical programs that let me browse hundreds of books and add symptoms, sensations, modalities, etc into a chosen analysis strategy.

Skipping back and forth through matera medica books and repertories and thousands of patient cases, many thousands of specific symptoms, selecting and deselecting, adding to analysis etc could result in losing an insightful piece of text very easily

However It has 'bookmarks', which I can assign to a single page in one of hundreds of books, or to a whole book etc. The user can select from a drop down menu of bookmark icons for each use.
the analogy with working with Lightroom is obvious 

It is invaluable and I wish Lightroom had this facility.

I often find there is one image I have found that I want to work on but I have other things to do first, QC is full (well stocked let's say), I'm in DEVELOP and don;'t want to change or lose the image (in my memory etc) and I want to get back to it easily and to set that 'bookmark' with one click
I'm sure 5  bookmarks (something to differentiate, e.g. icon change e.g square, circle, triangle whatever) would suffice and even if they could easily be set as a collection that would probably work
A it is I can't think of a way to  click on something (like QC icon) that will effectively bookmark an image be it put it into a collection I make called 'bookmarks' or other
Seems like an obvious  request to make , to me "


----------



## Digital Finger (Feb 22, 2016)

BobMc said:


> I think your best option is to use the Target Collection feature (Identified by a + sign at the end of the Collection name).  The letter B shortcut is a toggle. When an image is selected a “B” will place the image in the Targeted Collection and hitting the B key again will remove it.
> 
> The default Target Collection is the Quick Collection seen in the Catalog section of the Left Panel in the Library Module. You may reassign the Target Collection to any Collection from the drop down menu when you right click on the collection name. (i.e. Next +)
> 
> ...




thanks for the suggestion: It takes me a while to work through these things so bear with me: would this mean that I lose the ability to send images to QC using the 'B' key = I don't want that to happen


----------



## BobMc (Feb 22, 2016)

There is only one Target Collection at a time.  Since the use of the "next" function would be brief, the QC could be used.  It is permanently on the Recent Sources list.


----------



## Digital Finger (Feb 22, 2016)

BobMc said:


> There is only one Target Collection at a time.  Since the use of the "next" function would be brief, the QC could be used.  It is permanently on the Recent Sources list.



ahh Fueuey!
:(


----------



## clee01l (Feb 22, 2016)

I use a series of labels associated with a color
Red is assigned the label "To Be Worked"
Yellow = "Work In Progress"
Green = "Needs Review"
Blue = "Complete but not Published=
Purple = "Complete and Published"

I have Smart Collections for Pick flagged images for each color.

If I have a picked flagged image that has a red or yellow label, it cab be found in a Smart Collection for all ref or yellow label images that have a Pick flag set.   When I finish working on an image.  I change the label to Green = "Needs Review"  an the image is no longer in the smart collection.


----------



## Digital Finger (Feb 22, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I use a series of labels associated with a color
> Red is assigned the label "To Be Worked"
> Yellow = "Work In Progress"
> Green = "Needs Review"
> ...




I too use labels ian similar way - with smart filters
Unfortunately this won't solve my problem AFAICS


Can smart filter according to 'job' though  - How to set a  'JOB" please ?


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 22, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> There is the Sources pull down menu on top of the filmstrip. Every time you change your source the last 10 or so are recorded there. Also I noticed but have not tried making a source a Favorite. So maybe you cannot go back to the exact photo but at least to the source where you were working.



I use the Favorite sources a lot, and I wish Adobe made the feature more obvious in Lightroom's interface. 

For example, one of my smart collections tracks photos edited in the last day, and this is in the Favorite sources. I suspect this would help the OP.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2016)

DF,
The Job is the IPTC 'Job Identifier' field in the subsection variously called Workflow or Status:


----------



## Digital Finger (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Hal!



johnbeardy said:


> I use the Favorite sources a lot, and I wish Adobe made the feature more obvious in Lightroom's interface.
> 
> For example, one of my smart collections tracks photos edited in the last day, and this is in the Favorite sources. I suspect this would help the OP.



Thanks John: I think I'll try  a version of that. For my case it's images that actually I haven't edited yet that I want to get back to later but the principle is now something I understand ( I think) thanks to your kind help (everybody)

I have created a collection called "Come Back' and set that as a favourite

that should go some way to solving the problem


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 23, 2016)

I use a purple tag; the only one that has to be clicked on and its easy from develope mode 
then set up a smart collection for purple tags


----------



## Digital Finger (Feb 23, 2016)

Ian.B said:


> I use a purple tag; the only one that has to be clicked on and its easy from develope mode
> then set up a smart collection for purple tags


 yeah good idea but all my labels are used up for other things


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 6, 2017)

still find myself coming back to this question WISH I had bookmarks!


I was going through thousands of images looking for certain things which hadn't been correctly keyword for this purpose so it had to be done manually, but after. a while got tired and decided instead to import my latest masterpieces , then went back to where I was that I had saved by making the last image in the folder into a collection -even though only one image, worked a bit mote did the same again with a collection to come back to later - but what a palaver!!

If only I could instead drag or otherwise assign a bookmark. Such a simple and obvious concept, sadly missing.....


----------



## tspear (Apr 6, 2017)

If you are processing the images in a specific order, such as capture date, add a keyword. When done, delete the keyword from all images. In the meantime, the keyword will be on the last image you complete when sorted by capture date.
Or use colors. Or use a collection and as you fix remove from the collection.
Or if the issue is bad keywords, you have to search for the images based on keywords, use a smart collection. Either assign a keyword and remove as you complete the image, or search for the bad keyword. As you correct, when done remove the bad keyword and it will disappear from the smart collection...

If none of these work, let me know why and I can come up with more.


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions but too complicated for me, I was searching through over 70,000 images, coming and going as I got bored then go and do something else
I am putting images selected into different collections as I go. Then want to come back to where I left off but after having processed images elsewhere in LR
I have tried the sources idea  and made a favourite but still just being able to click on a book mark icon would be so much easier
A book mark would be just the ticket!


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Apr 7, 2017)

Nobody mentioned the use of 'helperkeywords', a keyword with one purpose only e.g. @NeedWork
I'm using these helper keywords a lot and with smart collections i keep track of them.
In certain situations i'm browsing through a bunch of images and use the painter tool (the spray can in library mode) to brush the keyword on the images which need additional work


----------



## Digital Finger (Feb 22, 2016)

Is there a way to 'bookmark' where you are in LR?

I sometimes find I have found an image I want to work on next , but there's other things I have to do first and quick collection has already got crowded with another project I was on. 
Too many images already have flags to use that, same with labels , the back and fort navigator buttons just confuse the hell out of me as they seem to have a different idea of what I want from them than they do,
so is there a way just to 'bookmark' or 'tag' an image IN DEVELOP so I can find it again half an hour later after doing a bunch of other stuff?
thanks


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 7, 2017)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Nobody mentioned the use of 'helperkeywords', a keyword with one purpose only e.g. @NeedWork
> I'm using these helper keywords a lot and with smart collections i keep track of them.
> In certain situations i'm browsing through a bunch of images and use the painter tool (the spray can in library mode) to brush the keyword on the images which need additional work




Honestly, my keyboarding is a mess. I didn't get it right at the beginning and now it would be a mammoth task to correct. The good news is that I'm getting better at it.


It would still be simpler to have say 1-5 bookmark icons (like labels or stars but faster!) where  I could drag one/ or click to attach to highlighted image /images to image to go back to precisely 
A bit like quick collections but more of them


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 7, 2017)

Quick collection? Just remember B, CmdB, Cmd Shift B  (Windows Cmd=Ctrl)


----------



## Gnits (Apr 7, 2017)

I have requested for years that Lr remembers the image last visited within a folder or a collection.  A trivial exercise for a database based app.  It would be a simple major usability improvement.  Unfortunately, requests for usability improvements seem to be at the very bottom of the priority list.

Instead, if I have to move between folders (usually with 300-500 images )..... I have to manually search thru the folder to find the last image I was working on.

When I remember, I use B ... but I often do not know in advance that I want to return to a particular folder and cannot be filling up the Quick collection with every image I visit.

So using the Quick Collection (B) is a very poor work around.  Using keywords falls into the same fudge factory.


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 7, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Quick collection? Just remember B, CmdB, Cmd Shift B  (Windows Cmd=Ctrl)


thanks John , yes, I meant something_ like_ QC


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 7, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I have requested for years that Lr remembers the image last visited within a folder or a collection.  A trivial exercise for a database based app.  It would be a simple major usability improvement.  Unfortunately, requests for usability improvements seem to be at the very bottom of the priority list.
> 
> Instead, if I have to move between folders (usually with 300-500 images )..... I have to manually search thru the folder to find the last image I was working on.
> 
> ...


AT LAST! Someone who understands!


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 10, 2017)

having another read through the thread the thought has come to me that maybe there are too many unfinished editing jobs 
another thought is using so many or too many stars/colours/keywords/collections and so on can only make  it more complicated --- I would also add having too many photos in the good pile -- especially for those who are part-time happy-snapping photographers

another 'bookmark' idea from pre-lightroom is the using a main 'job/date' folder + sub-folders --- main folder   > maybe pics > best pics > greats pics > done/best of best/edited pic. _BUT;_ don't make the old mistake of having file copies in each folder --- move the one file along the line so to speak . Anything left in the main folder could be deleted _BUT _don't have a second look 'just in case' haha.
----------
Bit of a thinking out loud ramble with newbies mostly in mind
not thinking pro/working photos : we all have different uses and reasons for _our _subjects and photos; however digital allows use to take _soooo _many photos that we will never be able to use half of them in 10 life times. we/you need to learn the art of being hard when sorting --- keeping _ONLY _the best --- do you really need  those 10 similar photos of johny or 3 photos of that one dead tree. If you find yourself flicking back and forth trying to pick one photo of that dead tree; then I would suggest all are ok so pick one and forget [delete] the rest --- then put _ALL _your often limited time into editing that _ONE_ file into the best picture you can make at the time. Later on you might be able to improve it once you learn more about editing however it will be likely you will get better photos and that old one becomes a WWIT. I have thousands of those WWIT files .
What I'm trying to say is don't beat yourself up by making your photography any harder or more complicated than it is or needs to be . Younger people will have a totally different outlook on their photos than us older blokes who have been doing this photo thing for in my case; 40 years  . I couldn't do a 1/4 of my present photo thing if I didn't have so much spare time and to make it less complicated I'm sort of moving back to folder filing instead of   keywords/stars/colours/collections that I can never remember what was what for --- I will still use them but in a more limited way
another way I use some of my too many photos is by making collages; once done I have little use for those photos so I often delete most . That idea goes way back to my  photo-working film days when clients could not pick a 'best one' --- so I sold them most (at a _special_ price), and then made a big frame for then . $$$$


----------



## Kirby Krieger (Apr 10, 2017)

Fwiw, I use a keyword that I consider "special" in that it is dedicated to exactly the need expressed by the OP.  The keyword can be named, of course, anything.  I use "√(SpecialTempFlag)".  The first character is typed on a Mac by "⌥v".  I used it because it was easy to type, easy to remember, easy to spot, likely unique, and looked like a check-mark.

I have this keyword _permanently_ assigned to my "keyword shortcut" ("Metadata ▹ Set keyword shortcut").  I apply it with the key-chord "⇧k" (iirc, this is built into Lightroom).  I keep a Smart Collection that finds Photos tagged with my SpecialTempFlag in my Collection Set "__Admin".  The two underscores force this Collection Set to the top of the list of Collections in the Collections panel; the √ character does a second duty by forcing that Smart Collection to the top of the Collection Set "__Admin".  The naming makes it easy to find the Smart Collection.

This implementation bypasses any use of any of Lightroom's built-in, UI-privileged, flags/tags/labels/etc.

The only issue I've had with this is due to Lightroom's bulky modularity: I can't apply this keyword while in the Development module (this alone argues for changes in Lightroom, but that is for another thread).  The only way I know to make this work is to change Modules to the Library, apply the keyword, and then return to the Develop Module.  Nonetheless, I find the solution successful.  I use it many times in each session working on Photos in Lightroom.  One of my standard end-of-session tasks is to make sure I've "done what I wanted to do" to any Photos in my √(SpecialTempFlag) Smart Collection.


----------



## Kirby Krieger (Apr 10, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I have requested for years that Lr remembers the image last visited within a folder or a collection. A trivial exercise for a database based app. It would be a simple major usability improvement. Unfortunately, requests for usability improvements seem to be at the very bottom of the priority list.



I agree with this 100% — but note that this need is _very different_ from the need expressed by the OP.

I do rely on the "Any Source" plug-in to move backwards and forwards through a timeline of "containers+filters", but while that is very helpful it is a full stride away from an actual timeline of selected Photos.

I would think — _not_ being a programmer   — that such a utility would not be hard to create.

It would suffice for me.  If I don't go back to a selection and do what I wanted to do during the same session or workday, I never remember what it was I wanted to do when presented with the same selection weeks later.


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 10, 2017)

Kirby Krieger said:


> I agree with this 100% — but note that this need is _very different_ from the need expressed by the OP.




is it? - it would work perfectly for my purposes


----------



## Gnits (Apr 10, 2017)

I think there are three elements to this.


Bookmarks (or Favourites).
When changing Folder or collection .....  the focus should be on the last image visited within that subset.
Follow a timeline of images visited.

Personally, I think the Favourite Sources are too well hidden.

I would prefer to see a Folders Panel in every module (If Collections, why not folders) ....... and ..
Design a proper left side panel for Favourites (or Bookmarks) and also make sure this panel is available in every module.


----------



## Digital Finger (May 12, 2017)

I visualise a one click wonder, something like this:


----------



## Ian.B (May 13, 2017)

Digital Finger said:


> I was searching *through over 70,000 images,* coming and going as I got bored then go and do something else


 what you might need is a whole new system; one with more folders to break it down into smaller lots. Now that is a big ask to do after the fact; however you might be able to add a few new folders now >move the photos you need or need to edit into one of the new folders with suitable names/dates . This is also a good time to update the keywords and collections. In suitably named smaller folders the files will not be too far away next morning/day/week 

PLEASE DON"T copy the file --- _MOVE_ the file 

One problem I can see is been able to return the file to it's original "home" if need be so a little pen and paper note taking could be handy 
thought while typing : I have no idea what you have now; but even breaking that 70,000 files down into years would help in someway --- easy enough done with LR as you know 

I don't have the answer to your original question; however I feel the biggest drama is having _all _the little and big spoons/forks/knives + the screwdrivers/spanners/pliers all in the one big box so to speak --- take the one spoon out you need now, give it polish before putting it in a new well labelled  home . I have had to do that several times myself with my too many photos because I'm certainly not an organised or organising  bloke


----------



## Digital Finger (May 13, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> what you might need is a whole new system; one with more folders to break it down into smaller lots. Now that is a big ask to do after the fact; however you might be able to add a few new folders now >move the photos you need or need to edit into one of the new folders with suitable names/dates . This is also a good time to update the keywords and collections. In suitably named smaller folders the files will not be too far away next morning/day/week
> 
> PLEASE DON"T copy the file --- _MOVE_ the file
> 
> ...




reorganising(moving) the files would be way too complicated and might just give me another headache at a. later date.

In my photographs  folder I have all the scanned tiffs from my film negs and transparencies, going back to the 1980's but not dated, ranging from family photos to travel photos to art college projects, to weddings, to industrial machinery, portraits  etc then  all my digital images going back about 20 yrs years, all until recently not keyworded, then all the psd files in various project folders and out of all this I am trying to cull my 'possible' best images to organise into a hierarchy for  my website and in the mean time coming across images I want to share with family and friends on social media.

Additionally if I moved the files then I have to also similarity reorganise my four back up HDs. There are way too many images to hold on my 1TB iMac that I work on, even more than 70,000 now I have added additional folders and archived stuff.

Reorganising the folders is not an option that would work for me because for that I would have to have a better memory than I have and to be the sort of person who thinks in a linear way, and Im not. I can't change that. All I want (and need) is a bookmark

I don't mind in the slightest scrolling through the main folder, it is full of surprises and nostalgia and as Im retired Im not in a rush. There's a lot of crap in there that could do with culling too.

The headache of getting back to the same place in that folder however is a considerable annoyance. It isn't impossible and there are loads of workarounds, but I know that that could so simply be solved by the simple addition of a bookmark.

I really don't understand the reticence to the idea


----------



## Ian.B (May 14, 2017)

You have made a bit   of a drama haven't you 

(I think I have said this before) I have recently started using the 'working'/ "on1/ 'raw' /'finished' keywords inside an "editing progress" keyword ; but it's only as good as I am at ticking the right box at the right time . "raw" is added on import. No doubt that could be set up as a collections which would save the need to return to Library each time you need to tick the box . Ticking the box is something that needs to become a consistent automatic thought 

But as you asked in the first place; a LR bookmark would be great --- something I have never thought about although  I cannot see myself upgrading LR so I will need to do it my way

Been/is a great thread


----------



## Ian.B (May 14, 2017)

this might help 



oleleclos said:


> Dunno about an earlier thread, but I use Smart Collections to do what you want to do.
> 
> This is how my “Edited past month” smart collection is defined:
> 
> ...



I set have set up similar although I found I need to add keywords into the search as LR considers any adjustments to the file as an "edit"


----------



## Digital Finger (May 14, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> You have made a bit   of a drama haven't you


thanks.

yes....well, elsewhere Victoria Bampton asked what someone's workflow would be that required it so I thought I'd give a fairly literal example of what happens in my head when using LR, not sure it ever quite equates to a 'workflow' , more of just a  'flow'... but hell, I pay for LR the same as anyone else so just because I don't 'think' the same as everyone else i.e. am a scatterbrain, , doesn't mean the program shouldn't be designed with the likes of me also in mind...
(one can live in hope  )


----------

